# Trek 1200 "07" vs Trek 1400 "06"



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

What is better because

Trek 1200 Double 2007 Road Bike 
Trek 1400 Double 2006 Road Bike 

I think trek 1400 is better, but what u can recommend me?


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

I suspect that the only difference is the 1400 has 105 instead of Tiagra and maybe the wheelset is a little different.

Functionally they will be the same.

Get the one you like better or can afford.


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

actually Trek did not make the 1200 in 2007, it must be a 2006.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah it's just componentry difference. If it's between Tiagra and 105, I'd say get the one with the 105 if you can afford it. Everything else is just the same amongst the 2 if I'm not mistaken. (Frame definitely is the same)


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

hmm i saw 1200 in they official web..


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

I just checked it again and for 2007 they did not make the 1200 only the 1000 then 1500. So i'm not sure where you are seeing this.


----------



## pRoto (Jun 17, 2007)

http://www2.trekbikes.com/bikes/bike.php?bikeid=1422000&f=3

maybe


----------



## newbie13 (Feb 13, 2007)

when i click that link it say's "bike not available in your region" that might explain everything. Sorry about the confusion


----------



## Brian22 (Aug 22, 2012)

I know this is a old thread, but do you guys know what's the difference between the 2007 Trek 1400 and 1500?


----------



## Brian22 (Aug 22, 2012)

pRoto said:


> What is better because
> 
> Trek 1200 Double 2007 Road Bike
> Trek 1400 Double 2006 Road Bike
> ...


Hey. Sorry, I know this post is old, but I'm trying to find the difference between a Trek 1400 and 1500. 

Thanks,

Brian


----------

